# Gettin' my boat ready...



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 9, 2010)

I bought a 14 foot Lowe Jon Boat with a 25 hp Johnson a few months back.  I enjoyed fishing out of it this past summer and now I'm getting it ready for duck season.  This is what it looked like when I bought it...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 9, 2010)

*Camo...*

I got it off the trailer...
My WIFE actually helped!!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 9, 2010)

*Camo...*

I scrubbed it down with soapy water...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 9, 2010)

*Camo...*

I used two stencils from
http://camostencil.com/:cool:

The first "layer" was the BARK stencil.

I used extra flat camo brown from Walmart.  I "splashed" extra flat camo black here and there...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 9, 2010)

*Camo...*

The next layer was the AMBUSH GRASS stencil.

I used extra flat camo woodland green for the grass with a splash of extra flat camo tan here and there for contrast.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 9, 2010)

*Good start...*

I think the exterior camo turned out pretty good!

Now to finish the inside and the motor...

I'll post more pictures when that is done and when I build my blind...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 9, 2010)

Not bad at all


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 9, 2010)

very nice!  post up when the inside is finished also!


----------



## t bird (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 10, 2010)

good job


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 12, 2010)

Sweet!Where are the duck stencils?


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 12, 2010)

How is the blind coming, I got to re-do mine this year...16ft. Lowe.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 14, 2010)

*Movin' Right Along...*

I painted the inside today
I think I'll just use the BARK stencil...What do you guys think??

I started on the motor...

Still need to do more work on the motor then get started on building the blind...


----------



## ugakbk (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## FullChoke24 (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 5, 2010)

We have a artist in our group. Good job
Larry


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 20, 2010)

*Finally...*

Started working on my blind!  That lone wood duck I shot this morning got me FIRED UP!!

Here's the frame.  The top part flips down for low birds.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a shot with the top flipped down...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 20, 2010)

I used 1 inch pipe hangers to mount it so that the 3/4 EMT would slide down into the brackets.  The whole thing can be lifted out by one person for highway transport...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 20, 2010)

I used black "weed blocker" material for background "black out".  Here's what it looks like with the frame painted and the black material installed.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 20, 2010)

*Almost Done!!*

I didn't get finished today  Here's a picture with the camo material just draped over the frame.  I think I'll leave it long and open at the bottom to cover my registration number...

I'll post up pictures of the final product as soon as I finish!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Nov 20, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## Dub (Nov 21, 2010)

That project is coming along really well.


----------



## good33 (Nov 21, 2010)

looks good


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 23, 2010)

*Almost there...*

Thanks for all the kind words, guys!!

I'm almost finished...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 23, 2010)

One "flap" flipped down...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 23, 2010)

All four top sections down...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 23, 2010)

*"Dressed" and Ready!*

I know I need to finish painting my motor

What about the "inside" of the top sections...should I cover it with camo or is it OK black?

Let me know what you think...


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Nov 23, 2010)

great job!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 24, 2010)

boat looks great. how does the blind trailer at high speeds? i made mine outa conduit as well but mine is like the cabelas version with modifactions. so i roll my fabric up and bungi it. all in all looks like ducks are going to end up folding not far from this set up. good job!


----------



## catalpa (Nov 24, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## BigSam (Nov 24, 2010)

looks awesome


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 26, 2010)

r_hammett86 said:


> boat looks great. how does the blind trailer at high speeds? i made mine outa conduit as well but mine is like the cabelas version with modifactions. so i roll my fabric up and bungi it. all in all looks like ducks are going to end up folding not far from this set up. good job!



The blind lifts off very easily.  I haven't trailered it anywhere yet, but the plan is to lay it down flat in the boat and strap it down with ratchet straps when trailering.  I'll let you know how it does after the first time to the river...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 26, 2010)

looks good.
Good Luck and stay safe.
Larry


----------



## r_hammett86 (Nov 28, 2010)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> The blind lifts off very easily.  I haven't trailered it anywhere yet, but the plan is to lay it down flat in the boat and strap it down with ratchet straps when trailering.  I'll let you know how it does after the first time to the river...



iiright. i might redo mine later after season. let me know how its set up and take down time goes as well as trailering. thanks and have a good season!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2010)

Put camo on the back side of the upper blind fold downs.  Stitch some whoop grass or such onto the blind material to give 3d depth.  Most would only have one high side, but if it works for you, more power to you.


----------

